# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Pure chocolade of Amandelen?

## doopie2you

Beste leden van het forum,

Ik wil graag mijn lichaam wat strakker maken, en dus wat vet verliezen. Om dit te doen train ik 3 keer per week bij een fitness centrum (krachttraining). En doe ik regelmatig 1 keer per week 2 uur voetballen met een vriend. Qua beweging zit het volgens mij dus wel goed. Ik let ook goed op wat ik eet en neem goed eiwitten in en let op mijn suiker en verzadigde vet inname. 

Maar ik lees op verschillende plaatsen op internet dat er voedselproducten zijn die vetverbranding stimuleren (en nog meer voordelen hebben voor de gezondheid). In dit geval zoek ik dus een snack die vullend is en ook helpt bij vetverbranding, ik kwam vrij snel bij twee opties namelijk: Amandelen en Pure Chocolade (86% Cote d'or Sensations Brut of Lindt 99%). Nou vraag ik mij af welke van de twee opties beter is? Chocolade heeft bij de 86% veel suikers en vetten. En amandelen hebben weer veel vetten en praktisch geen suiker. Nou betreffen het geen slechte vetten, maar chocolade is in aanschaf wat goedkoper. 

Ik was dus benieuwd welke jullie adviseren en waarom. In het achterhoofd wetend dat ik graag vet wil verbranden.

Andere snack opties zijn natuurlijk ook welkom!!


Alvast bedankt,


Doopie.

----------

